# DDR 400 CL 3 vs DDR 333 CL 2.5



## Damita625 (Jun 13, 2010)

Can I add - 2 (1GB), DDR 400 CL 3, 184 pin memory to my desktop which is currently using a 512MB, 184-pin, DIMM, DDR333, PC2700m CL 2.5?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't use DDR RAM on a DDR3 Mobo. Best option for adding RAM is using a matched pair and only those two sticks. Mixing RAM brands/specs very often cause issues.
If we know your PC specs we could advise you.

Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Damita625 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is the specs for my emachine T5026. Thanks.

Specifications
CPU : Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 519
Operates at 3.06GHz
1MB L2 cache and 533MHz FSB 
Operating System : Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Home 
Chipset : Intel® 915GV chipset 
Memory : 512MB Dual Channel DDR
Expandable to 4GB 
Hard Drive : 160GB Serial ATA 7200rpm, 8MB cache 
Optical Drives : DVD±RW, 16x Multi-Format double layer
CD-ROM drive - 48x max write 
Media Reader : 8-in-1 digital media manager 
Video : Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900 w/DirectX® 9 support
Up to 224MB shared video memory 
Sound : Intel® High Definition 6-channel audio (5.1) 
Network : Intel® PRO 10/100Mbps integrated Ethernet 
Modem : 56K ITU v.92-ready Fax/Modem 
Peripherals : Premium multimedia keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse, amplified stereo speakers 
Ports/Other : 7 USB (1 in Media Manager, 2 in front, 4 in back), 3 IEEE 1394 Firewire (2 in front, 1 in back), 1 VGA external connector, 1 serial, 1 parallel, 2 PS/2, 5 audio (2 in front, 3 in back)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies for misreading your OP. I mistook DDR33 for DDR3! :upset:
IF the 3200 stick is compatible and added with the 512MB 333 stick it will run at the 333 speed. Your best option would be to remove the 512MB stick and use the 2X1 GB ddr400 sticks by themselves.


----------



## Damita625 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thnk you. As per CRUCIAL's diagnostics, it is compatible so, I will remove the PC2700 and add the PC3200 instead.


----------

